# Clavier Bluetooth et choix d'OS au Boot



## benko (4 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

Voici mon problème : j'ai un joli iMac G4 Tournesol 17' sur lequel je vient d'installer Ubuntu en dual Boot avec MacOS X.
Jusqu'ici, tout fonctionne donc je suis très content.

Le souci, c'est que j'ai un clavier et une souris Bluetooth (j'avais rebranché les instruments avec fil pour l'installation)... Il me semble qu'ils doivent être reconnu sans souci par Ubuntu.

Mais par contre comment faire pour sélectionner l'OS au boot de la machine ?????

Merci de votre aide

Benko


----------



## FjRond (4 Janvier 2006)

Il est possible de modifier les variables d'OpenFirmware. Lancez le terminal et saisissez la commande suivante:

```
$ nvram boot-command=multi-boot
```
Si vous voulez voir si le changement a bien été pris en compte, lancez la commande:

```
$ nvram -p
fcode-debug?    false
.../...
boot-command    multi-boot 
$
```
Lorsque vous redémarrerez la machine, elle doit s'arrêter pour vous laisser le choix entre les volumes bootables, exactement comme si vous aviez démarré en appyant sur la touche Alt.


----------



## r e m y (4 Janvier 2006)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> Il est possible de modifier les variables d'OpenFirmware. Lancez le terminal et saisissez la commande suivante:
> 
> ```
> $ nvram boot-command=multi-boot
> ...


 
Mais est-ce qu'à ce stade du boot le clavier et la souris bluetooth sont déjà détectés pour pouvoir faire le choix????


----------



## bompi (4 Janvier 2006)

Je subodore que la réponse à la question de r e m y est non ...

La gestion du BT n'est pas faite à un niveau suffisamment bas (BIOS ou OpenFirmware) pour que cela fonctionne. J'ai un peu la flemme de vérifier mais ce serait bien du 99 contre 1 ...


----------



## benko (4 Janvier 2006)

Oui, c'est exactement le sens de ma question.
Comment faire que le clavier Bluetooth soit détecté dès le choix de l'OS ?


----------



## benko (4 Janvier 2006)

Ca voudrait donc dire que Clavier Bluetooth =  Point de dual boot ?


----------



## FjRond (4 Janvier 2006)

Là, je ne sais pas, n'ayant aucune expérience du clavier bluetooth. Le mieux est d'essayer.


----------



## benko (4 Janvier 2006)

Ca y est, je viens d'essayer : et une chose incroyable : ça marche
Je suis vraiment bluffé
Le clavier bluetooth est reconnu dès le démarrage. C'est assez dingue


----------



## FjRond (4 Janvier 2006)

benko a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, je viens d'essayer : et une chose incroyable : ça marche
> Je suis vraiment bluffé
> Le clavier bluetooth est reconnu dès le démarrage. C'est assez dingue


À la bonne heure !


----------



## bompi (5 Janvier 2006)

Je le dis comme je le pense : je suis épaté !!
Décidément, c'est pas mal, l'informatique 

Au temps pour moi et mes opinions : cela m'apprendra à ne pas être flemmard (et à avoir un clavier BT pour tester   )


----------



## benko (5 Janvier 2006)

Pour info : en fait le clavier et la souris BT sont reconnus dès le départ. Même en bootant sur le CD d'install d'OS X. Moi qui avait bêtement remonté mon vieux clavier filaire....


----------



## bout- (13 Janvier 2006)

fo bien essayer pour se tromper
en tout cas moi ca me décide de plus en plus a essayer mon pingux sur la pomme
mais comme fo que j'achete un dd externe (en firewire si j'ai bien compris ) et que je veux installer le nux dessus ,j'aime autant savoir que mon clavier BT (pour blue tooth :rateau: j'imagine) me le permettra.
bon voila c'est les soldes ,fo encore trouver un mini partner qui sleep with mini et qui me permette tout ca ...........j'va continuer a poster ici avant de dépenser mon maigre salaire.
enfin si il y des conseils qui tombent j'achète (et je paye en roubles cosaques hein:love: 
!!! .....que du bonheur ):modo: 
yop


----------

